# Super-NT-Jailbreak



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 14, 2018)

See: https://github.com/SmokeMonsterPacks/Super-NT-Jailbreak/


Thought this would be some interest to some of you:

*Super NT Jailbreak*
Custom "_Jailbreak_" firmware for the Analogue Super NT that allows loading ROMs from the SD Card slot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2018)

mech said:


> See: https://github.com/SmokeMonsterPacks/Super-NT-Jailbreak/
> 
> 
> Thought this would be some interest to some of you:
> ...



Whoa, wow, I didn't think this would be out so soon   I actually ordered one of these and should be here in a couple of weeks, awesome


----------



## Rudy69 (Feb 14, 2018)

What extra chips are supported? (If any)


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2018)

Rudy69 said:


> What extra chips are supported? (If any)



None are support *yet*, but should be in the near future.


Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/retrogaming/comments/7xhx3u/analogue_super_nt_custom_jailbreak_firmware/

Sounds like the firmware will be updated over time to support special chips, but still a good first step  It's the first release, so I expect more chips to be supported. Whew, and to think I was gonna get a SD2Snes xD

@mech  Do we install the official 4.1 firmware first, then this one once we get the console, or do we just install this firmware? Thanks


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> None are support *yet*, but should be in the near future.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/retrogaming/comments/7xhx3u/analogue_super_nt_custom_jailbreak_firmware/
> ...


If they can manage to add the same level of support for special chips as the SD2SNES (including MSU1) then that would make the SD2SNES rather redundant, since it costs more. I am really tempted to get a Super Nt now. I really like the compact size and the design and the price isn't too bad either.
I heard something about it supporting ROMs from other 16-bit consoles in the future, which would make it even better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 14, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If they can manage to add the same level of support for special chips as the SD2SNES (including MSU1) then that would make the SD2SNES rather redundant, since it costs more. I am really tempted to get a Super Nt now. I really like the compact size and the design and the price isn't too bad either.
> I heard something about it supporting ROMs from other 16-bit consoles in the future, which would make it even better.



Yeah, the jailbreak firmware just had its first release, I imagine more chips like the GSU-1 and GSU-1 (Super FX), SA-1, etc being added. I wanted the SD2Snes or Everdrive, unfortunately, the latter of which runs at a higher voltage than the system can handle.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, the jailbreak firmware just had its first release, I imagine more chips like the GSU-1 and GSU-1 (Super FX), SA-1, etc being added. I wanted the SD2Snes or Everdrive, unfortunately, the latter of which runs at a higher voltage than the system can handle.


Well, SD2SNES is much better than Super Everdrive anyway as far as I can tell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Well, SD2SNES is much better than Super Everdrive anyway as far as I can tell.



But significantly more expensive. I was tempted to to get the SD but...now that we have ROM loading, I can save a lot of money. Only problem is no special chip support, I assume that will be hard to implement since the console reads from carts, and the chips are on those. Yeah, I don't see the ROM loading supporting Super FX, SA-1, etc anytime soon. But no one seems to be able to answer, do you install official firmware and then this, or just this?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But significantly more expensive. I was tempted to to get the SD but...now that we have ROM loading, I can save a lot of money. Only problem is no special chip support, I assume that will be hard to implement since the console reads from carts, and the chips are on those. Yeah, I don't see the ROM loading supporting Super FX, SA-1, etc anytime soon. But no one seems to be able to answer, do you install official firmware and then this, or just this?


If the onboard FPGA is powerful enough simulating special chips should be no problem if someone puts in the time required to make it work. But I guess it remains to be seen.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If they can manage to add the same level of support for special chips as the SD2SNES (including MSU1) then *that would make the SD2SNES rather redundant*, since it costs more. I am really tempted to get a Super Nt now. I really like the compact size and the design and the price isn't too bad either.
> I heard something about it supporting ROMs from other 16-bit consoles in the future, which would make it even better.



Only redundant on the Super NT. I have an SD2SNES and I'm glad I do, cuz even if I buy a Super NT I'd still want a cart for my real SuFami consoles. Even a superior clone can't replace the real thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If the onboard FPGA is powerful enough simulating special chips should be no problem if someone puts in the time required to make it work. But I guess it remains to be seen.



And my question about the firmware? Do we install official first or only jailbreak? I have found nothing online regarding this and I don't want to install them in the wrong order.

I've tried asking here, on Reddit, nothing. It's really worrisome. 



Hanafuda said:


> Only redundant on the Super NT. I have an SD2SNES and I'm glad I do, cuz even if I buy a Super NT I'd still want a cart for my real SuFami consoles. Even a superior clone can't replace the real thing.



Well is sure beats the Retron5 and any other clone from companies who stole source code and started profiting off of it *clears throat*.  I'll support Analogue any day.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Only redundant on the Super NT. I have an SD2SNES and I'm glad I do, cuz even if I buy a Super NT I'd still want a cart for my real SuFami consoles. Even a superior clone can't replace the real thing.


If the Super Nt really does have 100% compatibility and accuracy, then it can easily replace the real thing. Unless of course you want to play on a CRT, since it's HDMI only. Very few people have a CRT anymore though, it's mostly hardcore collectors and Melee players.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If the Super Nt really does have 100% compatibility and accuracy, then it can easily replace the real thing. Unless of course you want to play on a CRT, since it's HDMI only. Very few people have a CRT anymore though, it's mostly hardcore collectors and Melee players.



I think you misunderstood me. I fully expect the Super NT to be a superior alternative to a real Super Famicom / SNES. Why shouldn't it be? That was 20+ years ago. I was there.

But it isn't a real one. That's all.


EDIT: I just bought a Super NT. I do already own an SD2SNES, two Super Famicoms (one complete with original box, manual, controllers, etc), and 1 Super Famicom Jr. (also w/ box, manual, controllers). I'll just hold onto them, I like having them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If the Super Nt really does have 100% compatibility and accuracy, then it can easily replace the real thing. Unless of course you want to play on a CRT, since it's HDMI only. Very few people have a CRT anymore though, it's mostly hardcore collectors and Melee players.



Am I going to have to find my answer about what firmware to install in what elsewhere or what? I asked a question and maybe you didn't see it 

Or better yet, I'll PM you instead since notifications are borked.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I fully expect the Super NT to be a superior alternative to a real Super Famicom / SNES. Why shouldn't it be? That was 20+ years ago. I was there.
> 
> But it isn't a real one. That's all.
> 
> ...


You can still keep the real one for collecting purposes, but the Super Nt seems so good that I don't think you will want to go back to the original.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

Edit: I misread, sorry


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Am I going to have to find my answer about what firmware to install in what elsewhere or what? I asked a question and maybe you didn't see it
> 
> Or better yet, I'll PM you instead since notifications are borked.


I don't know why you're asking me, I already said I don't have one 
Notifications are working fine, i just had a lot of stuff to respond to. Also I didn't realize you were asking me at first.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't know why you're asking me, I already said I don't have one
> Notifications seem to be working fine on my end.



Sorry, I didn't see that part


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And my question about the firmware? Do we install official first or only jailbreak? ...





What I read is it doesn't matter. The jailbreak is a full firmware (presumably built on 4.1) so you can load it first. If you loaded the official firmware already, this is just going to overwrite it.

FYI I just watched this video which goes very in-depth on the Super NT's video settings, why they exist, and the effects. I'm saving it now for reference later.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Feb 15, 2018)

Welp, that does it. I'm sold. The main thing holding me back was having to get an SD2SNES.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> Welp, that does it. I'm sold.



I think I made the right choice in getting this when I did, unfortunately, I have to wait till the second wave (March 1st), before I get it. Nevertheless, a flashcart may not be needed. 



Hanafuda said:


> What I read is it doesn't matter. The jailbreak is a full firmware (presumably built on 4.1) so you can load it first. If you loaded the official firmware already, this is just going to overwrite it.
> 
> FYI I just watched this video which goes very in-depth on the Super NT's video settings, why they exist, and the effects. I'm saving it now for reference later.




Ah okay, that clears that up  And no, I don't have mine yet, will be a couple of weeks, I was debating on flashcarts, but now I may  not need one. Only downside is there's no Super FX, SA-1, etc support, given how it runs them from the carts. Will it be added, who knows, I hope so.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I think I made the right choice in getting this when I did, unfortunately, I have to wait till the second wave (March 1st), before I get it. Nevertheless, a flashcart may not be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay, that clears that up  And no, I don't have mine yet, will be a couple of weeks, I was debating on flashcarts, but now I may  not need one. Only downside is there's no Super FX, SA-1, etc support, given how it runs them from the carts. Will it be added, who knows, I hope so.



I doubt this will have downgrade protection lol.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I think I made the right choice in getting this when I did, unfortunately, I have to wait till the second wave (March 1st), before I get it. Nevertheless, a flashcart may not be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay, that clears that up  And no, I don't have mine yet, will be a couple of weeks, I was debating on flashcarts, but now I may  not need one. Only downside is there's no Super FX, SA-1, etc support, given how it runs them from the carts. Will it be added, who knows, I hope so.




The SD2SNES is nice to have for the expansion chips it does support, but it's not a total solution anyway. What I really have enjoyed with the SD2SNES is the superior function ... instant loading, SMU-1, in-game hooks to reset the game or return to menu. I bought a Yoshi's Island cart and still need to pick up a SMRPG cart - those are the expansion chip games the SD2SNES can't play that I want the most. I'm hopeful for a future jailbreak version with expansion chips incorporated (and who knows what other cores may come), but worst case scenario just look through the actual list of expansion chip games and there really aren't that many that are absolute must-haves.


What did you do about controllers? 8bitdo SN30? I'll probably order one to match the console, but I've got 6 or 7 Super Fami controllers in great condition and a couple extension cables, so I don't really _need_ the wireless. At least, not more than one.




invaderyoyo said:


> Welp, that does it. I'm sold. The main thing holding me back was having to get an SD2SNES.




Me too. Just ordered it a while ago, and obviously I _do_ have an SD2SNES. The jailbreak still was the thing that convinced me though, cuz I believe this means there'll be more to come to make the Super NT a great value. The big question, obviously, is whether we get the NES core. I'm betting on yes - anyone who was willing to pay $450 for a NT Mini probably has already done so. If Analogue wants the Super NT to really sell going forward, what better way than to let the NES core leak out too? Might be a while, but I think it'll happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

mech said:


> I doubt this will have downgrade protection lol.



What do you suggest, that we never upgrade the firmware? People say it's pretty hard to brick this thing, but at the same time I want ROM loading, ugh.



Hanafuda said:


> The SD2SNES is nice to have for the expansion chips it does support, but it's not a total solution anyway. What I really have enjoyed with the SD2SNES is the superior function ... instant loading, SMU-1, in-game hooks to reset the game or return to menu. I bought a Yoshi's Island cart and still need to pick up a SMRPG cart - those are the expansion chip games the SD2SNES can't play that I want the most. I'm hopeful for a future jailbreak version with expansion chips incorporated (and who knows what other cores may come), but worst case scenario just look through the actual list of expansion chip games and there really aren't that many that are absolute must-haves.
> 
> 
> What did you do about controllers? 8bitdo SN30? I'll probably order one to match the console, but I've got 6 or 7 Super Fami controllers in great condition and a couple extension cables, so I don't really _need_ the wireless. At least, not more than one.



I want the SD2SNES, it's too bad other chips were never added on, despite being hinted at. And the 200 dollar price tag is a bit out of my range for some time.  Controllers, I still have a few Snes controllers that work, oddly enough.  Unless I can find someone on the Temp who has a flashcart for Snes...yeaaaaaah, not happening.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What do you suggest, that we never upgrade the firmware? People say it's pretty hard to brick this thing, but at the same time I want ROM loading, ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I want the SD2SNES, it's too bad other chips were never added on, despite being hinted at. And the 200 dollar price tag is a bit out of my range for some time.  Controllers, I still have a few Snes controllers that work, oddly enough.  Unless I can find someone on the Temp who has a flashcart for Snes...yeaaaaaah, not happening.



What I mean is like the Game pads I would bet my money on you can just flash what ever version of the firmware you want onto the console... up or down.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

mech said:


> What I mean is like the Game pads I would bet my money on you can just flash what ever version of the firmware you want onto the console... up or down.



*Sigh* I'll wait for an official guide on this, if there ever is one. Don't want to brick it since I want ROM loading.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> *Sigh* I'll wait for an official guide on this, if there ever is one. Don't want to brick it since I want ROM loading.



Then ask the devs, why ask people who don’t even own one on here?


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 15, 2018)

videos


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2018)

mech said:


> Then ask the devs, why ask people who don’t even own one on here?



Because I never get replies from their official Twitter.

Edit: The videos are simple, put the firmware on the SD root, flash console, 
load ROMs. Good XD


----------



## ca032769 (Feb 15, 2018)

This is great news.  I'd buy one today if the Classis version was in stock.

Edit:  Ok, Ok, I gave in and ordered one today (2018-02-16) in the Black case, US $213.56 all in with shipping.  Says it'll ship on March 1st.  If it works as good as we all hope I'll just pick up another one in the Classic case when available and then sell the Black case one to someone in my area.  Happy with being able to load everything (ALMOST) off the SD card & looking forward to everything this will eventually do.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 16, 2018)

Now we're getting somewhere. Tempted to get this, but I am going to wait and see if special chips will be supported. Definatelly need DSP-1, CX4, SA1, S-DD1 and Super FX GSU-1/2 support.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The SD2SNES is nice to have for the expansion chips it does support, but it's not a total solution anyway. What I really have enjoyed with the SD2SNES is the superior function ... instant loading, SMU-1, in-game hooks to reset the game or return to menu. I bought a Yoshi's Island cart and still need to pick up a SMRPG cart - those are the expansion chip games the SD2SNES can't play that I want the most. I'm hopeful for a future jailbreak version with expansion chips incorporated (and who knows what other cores may come), but worst case scenario just look through the actual list of expansion chip games and there really aren't that many that are absolute must-haves.
> 
> 
> What did you do about controllers? 8bitdo SN30? I'll probably order one to match the console, but I've got 6 or 7 Super Fami controllers in great condition and a couple extension cables, so I don't really _need_ the wireless. At least, not more than one.
> ...


I ended up buying an SD2SNES anyway. So far, I'm super happy with the Super NT. It's incredible.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I ended up buying an SD2SNES anyway. So far, I'm super happy with the Super NT. It's incredible.



Oh sure, you got yours already >.> I paid before the second shipment and it's still "processing" at the UPS facility in Nevada. Afraid to ship it out much?


----------



## huh123 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'll be answering any questions. Going to be jumping on the flash bandwagon if anyone has any requests or something that was not asked in the videos.

Edit 1:
- The initial flash did not like my 64GB SDXC microSD>SD adapter card. Flashed it with the 2GB SD card that came with a 3DS.
- Now trying to see if it was just the flash file and going to try the roms on both the same SDXC card, but I know it'll probably work with the normal SD card for the initial flash.

Edit 2:
- The micro SDXC says it is not mountable (Yes, FAT32). So that is out of the picture. Ill end up buying a bigger SD card, though I still have no documentation or anything about the max size this thing can hold.

- Overall, besides my issue with the SDXC microsd card, I love it. Only played a bit of a few major first party games. A lot of Konami games started up correctly. If I ran into any expansion chip issues, the loader would tell you it's not supported.

Once I have time, I'll do a good sweep of games and actually finish some.

Only issue I think I had was Phalanx. I never played the game, but the audio of that one, specifically, was "tingy"? No bass or anything behind many of the sound effects.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 8, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I ended up buying an SD2SNES anyway. So far, I'm super happy with the Super NT. It's incredible.



It's a great combo (Super NT + SD2SNES). With the hotkeys for the SD2SNES plus the hotkey to the settings menu for the Super NT, you never need to get off your ass. Reset game, change to a different game, tweak display settings even mid-game ... its a beautiful thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> It's a great combo (Super NT + SD2SNES). With the hotkeys for the SD2SNES plus the hotkey to the settings menu for the Super NT, you never need to get off your ass. Reset game, change to a different game, tweak display settings even mid-game ... its a beautiful thing.



I've been trying to find out the hotkey for the SD2SNES. I know the SuperNT  is Down + select, right? I have the flashcart, but I've yet to get my console; it's still in UPS limbo at the facility the next state over, starting to run out of patience XD


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I've been trying to find out the hotkey for the SD2SNES. I know the SuperNT  is Down + select, right? I have the flashcart, but I've yet to get my console; it's still in UPS limbo at the facility the next state over, starting to run out of patience XD




My Super NT was delivered today. I have a wife and daughter (older son is in USAF now) so had to do the family time thing but I still got a couple hours in on the Super NT, mostly experimenting. Yes, Down+select will bring up the settings menu mid-game. Very nice capability for seeing the effect of vid setting changes. Make sure to pause first lol. "Select" alone will close the menu and return to game. If you engage down+select again, it returns to the same place in the menu. You don't have to navigate to the tweak you want every time. Nice.

As for the SD2SNES, here you go. I really only use the first two though.

L+R+Select+Start    Reset game
L+R+Select+X         Reset to sd2snes menu
L+R+Start+B          Disable cheats
L+R+Start+A          Enable cheats
L+R+Start+Y          Permanently disable in-game hooks (in case they interfere with game operation).
L+R+Start+X          Temporarily disable in-game hooks (~10 seconds - if you need to get past a glitch but don't want to lose in-game buttons)

.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> My Super NT was delivered today. I have a wife and daughter (older son is in USAF now) so had to do the family time thing but I still got a couple hours in on the Super NT, mostly experimenting. Yes, Down+select will bring up the settings menu mid-game. Very nice capability for seeing the effect of vid setting changes. Make sure to pause first lol.
> 
> As for the SD2SNES, here you go. I really only use the first two though.
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks  I ordered before the second wave cutoff, and it "shipped" yesterday, but is still apparently processing. The UPS facility is in the next state over from mine and it's starting to piss me off that they're taking their time processing the order, unless UPS doesn't update that much.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh sure, you got yours already >.> I paid before the second shipment and it's still "processing" at the UPS facility in Nevada. Afraid to ship it out much?


I placed my order on Feb 18, so there was still plenty of time before the second wave started shipping. 

Did you get the one with purple by any chance? I got the black one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I placed my order on Feb 18, so there was still plenty of time before the second wave started shipping.
> 
> Did you get the one with purple by any chance? I got the black one.



Yeah, and I just checked the UPS site and it's now just leaving Las Vegas, apparently *sigh* I guess they were swamped with orders.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, and I just checked the UPS site and it's now just leaving Las Vegas, apparently *sigh* I guess they were swamped with orders.


Well, some other people that ordered the one with purple were still waiting so I thought that might be the case.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> leaving Las Vegas




Great movie.

One other thing I should've mentioned earlier - you can tweak video and other settings in-game, but you have to save the settings for them to stick. That can also be done in-game though. Just the first couple times I changed resolution or enabled scanlines, etc., it reverted back to default when I turned it off. Also there's a return to factory settings option so tinker away, you can't really fuck up.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Great movie.
> 
> One other thing I should've mentioned earlier - you can tweak video and other settings in-game, but you have to save the settings for them to stick. That can also be done in-game though. Just the first couple times I changed resolution or enabled scanlines, etc., it reverted back to default when I turned it off. Also there's a return to factory settings option so tinker away, you can't really fuck up.


Does the brightness of the image change for you? I have mine set to 720p with regular scanlines and it looks great, but the overall brightness changes depending on what's onscreen. Idk how to explain it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 8, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> Does the brightness of the image change for you? I have mine set to 720p with regular scanlines and it looks great, but the overall brightness changes depending on what's onscreen. Idk how to explain it.



The overall image necessarily dims a bit with scanlines. You can adjust the scanline intensity and also there are RGB gamma sliders which can be adjusted individually or set to stay locked together, but I haven't messed with that yet. If you're saying there's a varying brightness without any change in settings, no I haven't seen that. Also give that hybrid scanlines setting a try - I've only had a couple hours to mess around but I think I prefer it over the normal scanlines.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The overall image necessarily dims a bit with scanlines. You can adjust the scanline intensity and also there are RGB gamma sliders which can be adjusted individually or set to stay locked together, but I haven't messed with that yet. If you're saying there's a varying brightness without any change in settings, no I haven't seen that. Also give that hybrid scanlines setting a try - I've only had a couple hours to mess around but I think I prefer it over the normal scanlines.


Yeah, there's a varying brightness. I tried the hybrid scanlines and I didn't like them.


----------



## ca032769 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok, wow, this Super-NT with the jailbreak is the best.  As you can see if you look close in the pictures below, no cartridge is installed, just the SD card on the right side of the Suoer-NT.

I received mine a couple days ago.  They didn't have the Classic Grey so I ordered the Black.  Not bad, but I might get a Classic Grey once they're available again.  Anyways, I used the jailbreak from here and everything works as advertised.  I'm now using my 30 year old wired controller to play these from my childhood & will have to order one of those 8bit wireless controllers.

My unit came with firmware version 3.1 (December 12, 2017).  I installed the most recent jailbreak 6.5 and within 3 minutes I'm was on JB6.5 (March 03, 2018).

Since the pictures below were taken I've moved 3,768 SNES titles to the SD card which only takes up 5.22GB.  These include No Intro USA/EUROPE/JAPAN, No Physical ROM Support, System Hacks & Translations.  I've gone through several rom tests from all regions and all except one so far have worked.  It was a rom from Europe and it told me it wasn't meant to run on my system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

ca032769 said:


> Ok, wow, this Super-NT with the jailbreak is the best.  As you can see if you look close in the pictures below, no cartridge is installed, just the SD card on the right side of the Suoer-NT.
> 
> I received mine a couple days ago.  They didn't have the Classic Grey so I ordered the Black.  Not bad, but I might get a Classic Grey once they're available again.  Anyways, I used the jailbreak from here and everything works as advertised.  I'm now using my 30 year old wired controller to play these from my childhood & will have to order one of those 8bit wireless controllers.
> 
> ...



Only downside is chip support being unlikely, so a flashcart will be necessary to play those, but yeah, the jailbreak firmware is a nice touch  You have to manually change the region from NTSC to PAL for the EU ROMs. Maybe. 

Edit: I know the SD2SNES is planning on adding SA-1 and GSU/2 support.


----------



## ca032769 (Mar 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Only downside is chip support being unlikely, so a flashcart will be necessary to play those, but yeah, the jailbreak firmware is a nice touch  You have to manually change the region from NTSC to PAL for the EU ROMs. Maybe.
> 
> Edit: I know the SD2SNES is planning on adding SA-1 and GSU/2 support.



Yes was going to get a SD2NES but will hold off for a while.  Maybe in the future, there are more then enough to play for now.

Also, yes for the one that did not play I'll try changing it to PAL, if I can find it again.  I was just randomly trying US/EUROPE/JAPAN titles and they all worked, except that one.

I'll have to play with them more and see how much of an issue playing them all in NTSC is.  What's great is the menu shortcut to just load up another rom without having to exit the current title in use.

Also of note to anyone, because I didn't see a reference to it anywhere, the titles need to be unzipped.  I tried several zipped titles and none would load, just black screen after 99% loaded.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

ca032769 said:


> Yes was going to get a SD2NES but will hold off for a while.  Maybe in the future, there are more then enough to play for now.
> 
> Also, yes for the one that did not play I'll try changing it to PAL, if I can find it again.  I was just randomly trying US/EUROPE/JAPAN titles and they all worked, except that one.
> 
> ...



Hmm, weird, someone needs to file a report on GitHub. Another perk for SD2SNES is the MSU-1 chip, too bad PAL is 50 Hz.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, weird, someone needs to file a report on GitHub. Another perk for SD2SNES is the MSU-1 chip, too bad PAL is 50 Hz.


A little bit off topic, but where did you buy your SD2SNES? Did you get it from krikzz or buy a chinese one?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> A little bit off topic, but where did you buy your SD2SNES? Did you get it from krikzz or buy a chinese one?



Nope, bought if off a member on here, actually, I felt better doing that way it works great  I just wish my controller didn't suck  I'll have to find a better controller, the one for my Super Famicom sucks (buttons are worn).


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nope, bought if off a member on here, actually, I felt better doing that way it works great  I just wish my controller didn't suck  I'll have to find a better controller, the one for my Super Famicom sucks (buttons are worn).


I ordered a chinese one off of ebay. If it doesn't work, I'll get my money back. 

I don't think the jailbreak is gonna support any of the special chips, but idk. I'm just very impatient. With the SD2SNES the only games missing, that I care about, are two Kirby games and Yoshi's island. You can buy the Super Famicom versions for a lot less.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I ordered a chinese one off of ebay. If it doesn't work, I'll get my money back.
> 
> I don't think the jailbreak is gonna support any of the special chips, but idk. I'm just very impatient. With the SD2SNES the only games missing, that I care about, are two Kirby games and Yoshi's island. You can buy the Super Famicom versions for a lot less.



Krikzz stated that he would be working on SA-1 and Super FX in the near future for SD2SNES

https://sd2snes.de/blog/status

Nice thing is it's future-proof, but IMO, you should've gotten the real deal *shrug*


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Krikzz stated that he would be working on SA-1 and Super FX in the near future for SD2SNES
> 
> https://sd2snes.de/blog/status
> 
> Nice thing is it's future-proof, but IMO, you should've gotten the real deal *shrug*


SD2SNES is open source. Anybody can make one if they have the equipment. There's no "real deal". Granted, krikzz's product will be higher quality.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> SD2SNES is open source. Anybody can make one if they have the equipment. There's no "real deal". Granted, krikzz's product will be higher quality.



That's assuming people know how to program unto an FPGA.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 14, 2018)

Do you guys think there would be interest in Super Game Boys with the clock fix? I did the fix to my own SGB and it works perfectly!

There's a place nearby that sells them cheap and I was thinking this might interest some people since the jailbreak convinced a lot of people to get a Super NT. This makes the SGB run at the correct clock speed instead of dividing the Super NT/SNES's clock speed by 5.

This is the mod I'm referring to:
http://soundofsilver.co.uk/blog/2015/02/super-gameboy-speed-fix/


----------



## huh123 (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anyone have any answer to what max size and what types of memory cards this will take when the mods start to get released? That's my only gripe about all of this.


----------



## nickerous (Oct 9, 2018)

My super nt is arriving tomorrow.  If I already have a sd2snes, is this jailbreak necessary?  Even if I dump my own games, the saves won’t come over, right?


----------



## invaderyoyo (Oct 9, 2018)

nickerous said:


> My super nt is arriving tomorrow.  If I already have a sd2snes, is this jailbreak necessary?  Even if I dump my own games, the saves won’t come over, right?


The saves can also be dumped.


----------



## ca032769 (Apr 2, 2019)

I have fun with my jailbroken Super-NT.  Anyone know of a Mega-SG-Jailbreak?

EDIT: Never mind, when I didn't find it here on GBATemp I should have googled it.  Found it on YouTube and just followed the links.  To find it just google or go to YouTube and search for "Mega Sg Jailbreak SmokeMonster"


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2019)

ca032769 said:


> I have fun with my jailbroken Super-NT.  Anyone know of a Mega-SG-Jailbreak?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, when I didn't find it here on GBATemp I should have googled it.  Found it on YouTube and just followed the links.  To find it just google or go to YouTube and search for "Mega Sg Jailbreak SmokeMonster"



Yeah, he released that on April Fool's which is kinda funny.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't think I've seen a new thread on it but earlier in August the Super NT official firmware was updated to v4.9 which lead to jailbreak firmware v6.9. The most significant update on the Jailbreak end is support for a number of SNES enhancement chips. Taken straight from GitHub.

Added DSP1,2,3,4 support
Added OBC1 support
Added ST010, ST011 support
Added CX4 support
So you can get your Super Mario Kart, Pilotwings, Mega Man X2 and X3 on through the rom loader now.

On the official side,

an SPC player has been added,
support for analogue's prototype DAC
user fonts and a couple more items.
Full change log and release here: https://github.com/SmokeMonsterPacks/Super-NT-Jailbreak/releases/tag/v6.9


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks @AshuraZro, didn't know about the update. Been a busy month at my house. The addition of some enhancement chips is great stuff. But what I really anticipated and hoped for when I bought the Super NT is that the NES core would eventually get added to the jailbreak. Obviously, hasn't happened, and I don't understand why not. Unless Analogue intends to make a more affordable, plastic-shelled version of the NT Mini ... which they'd better get on it soon if that's the plan. But if the NT Mini isn't coming back, then they really should just add the NES core as an additional feature. They'd sell more, we'd all be happier customers, etc.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 24, 2019)

I was also hoping for that originally. At this point, I figure it'd only happen if Analogue was packing up shop. I've considered getting a MiSTer setup together since beyond the SNES I don't have many carts but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 24, 2019)

AshuraZro said:


> I was also hoping for that originally. At this point, I figure it'd only happen if Analogue was packing up shop. I've considered getting a MiSTer setup together since beyond the SNES I don't have many carts but just haven't gotten around to it.



Yeah I've got an AV Famicom in great original condition (see here: link) that I don't want to mod with NESRGB or HiDefNES. I do have a Framemeister but the AV Famicom/NES composite just looks horrible either way. I might end up buying another AV Fami next time I go to Japan, but really at this point I think the FPGA route is the way to go for HD retro console enjoyment. That's why I was hoping Analogue would come through (at least on the so-called jailbreak) with the NES core as a bonus on Super NT. But I think you're right it'll never see the light of day unless they make a new product for it, or just go out of business. Long live Kevtris!


----------



## invaderyoyo (Aug 25, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Yeah I've got an AV Famicom in great original condition (see here: link) that I don't want to mod with NESRGB or HiDefNES. I do have a Framemeister but the AV Famicom/NES composite just looks horrible either way. I might end up buying another AV Fami next time I go to Japan, but really at this point I think the FPGA route is the way to go for HD retro console enjoyment. That's why I was hoping Analogue would come through (at least on the so-called jailbreak) with the NES core as a bonus on Super NT. But I think you're right it'll never see the light of day unless they make a new product for it, or just go out of business. Long live Kevtris!


Well, Analogue is working on two new consoles. One of them is definitely a portable, but the other could be a cheaper NES clone.


----------

